# A few pictures from TOTB.



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Wonder who's car this could be ?  Looking VERY WELL INDEED!!!!!

































































There's a total of 101 pictures Here


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Absolutely fantastic Sweeps*

You've got a real artistic eye for the stance of a car.Might be needing you soon mate


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Thank you, What you got in mind?


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

115 veiws and one coment.... Are they that bad?


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

Some great pics there Sweeps.
My friend took some great photos and video footage, especially of the RK red32 launching down the strip.
I will try and put them up on the site.
Also there was some great cars in the car parks.


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Cheers, never managed to get into the carpark for a look round, wish i had now seeing some of the photos that were taken by other people.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Cool pics Sweeps thanks for sharing!

Mr Creed may have competition on his hands


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Some Fantastic pictures there my friend 

Andy


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Very nice pictures Sweeps.

This is the best one ...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the pix. Thanks plenty for capturing the event for us!

Cya O!


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

shame you didnt use your talents to get the blonde girl who spent the whole thing perched on top of the rb motorsport van. she should have been in the lycra jumpsuits instead of the redline girls


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

I didn't host all my picture lol


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

send me them then just to "refresh my memory"


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nah, just post them up for all our memories to be jogged  

Excellent pics

Best regards Alan


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Excellent pics


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Paul, One of the blondes on the Van was Rod's Girfrend


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

paul said:


> shame you didnt use your talents to get the blonde girl who spent the whole thing perched on top of the rb motorsport van. she should have been in the lycra jumpsuits instead of the redline girls


Paul

That is Cord's girlfriend.



Keith :smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

the one with curlyish blonde hair. was in shorts or a skirt or something.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

lol.

Very good angles Mark. Too many people in the way for me to get good shots. You must have had some patience


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hi Sweeps*

Would like a good look at your pics on disc if thats possible.(All of them).
Some very good shots of a very popular event.Sort of thing that goes down well with the calendar.


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Consider it done, pm your address and i'll get one sorted.


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys, took a bit of patience, a few elbows and requests


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I forgot to take any pictures until just before we left ... so i legged it once up and down the pitlane and just took some pics of whatever i saw !!

Great pictures Sweeps !


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

paul said:


> shame you didnt use your talents to get the blonde girl who spent the whole thing perched on top of the rb motorsport van. she should have been in the lycra jumpsuits instead of the redline girls


oy you, eyes OFF my bird!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Even if the RB Motorsport cars had problems getting good runs in this year, at least their 'pit garage' provided the best eye candy :smokin:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

first time I've been called Blonde


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

LOL


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

not the first time cord's been called blonde though


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Just blonde, or dumb blonde?? 

Wondered how long before you'd turn up. Sod off back where you came from and tell JF where to stick his "self tappers are bad" theory.


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

LMFAO... ooohh.. bitchy.. remind me, what car is it you have  - Done it yet anyway?

I agree though about Self tappers, nowt wrong with them.. ..**** it and use whatevers to hand 

hmm blonde comment.. dumb blonde.. must be dumb!!!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Started running it in on tuesday. Just another 800miles to go!


----------

